# Card Cutting Serie



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

I saw the fantastic video from Treefork and give it a try. Damn this is realy Hard, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn right there!! I'd have to break into my house dance


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!

Shooting them all one after the other with no misses in between is even harder... but you'll get there... 10 consecutive hits is totally possible for you!


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice!
> Shooting them all one after the other with no misses in between is even harder... but you'll get there... 10 consecutive hits is totally possible for you!


Thanks a Lot Bill, 
I think the String shooting contest helps a Lot, but it's a long way for me to get such accurate to get 10 Card hits without missing... But hey, that's the fun of shooting Slingshots, right.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing shooting Andy! Thanks for sharing it is always inspiring to see your designs and shooting progression! You really love this sport for sure!


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Amazing shooting Andy! Thanks for sharing it is always inspiring to see your designs and shooting progression! You really love this sport for sure!


Thanks a Lot Mark.
For sure we all love this Sport, what else could be the reason to stay outside at 0 degrees and shooting at Cards, haha lol.
This Design is from a Friend you know from the other Forum, BeMahony.
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all deraNdy76, as far as Im concerned you are there as far as accuracy I’m not sure how the top shooters do it, but just relax and have fun. I’m looking forward to your next video.


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tag said:


> First of all deraNdy76, as far as Im concerned you are there as far as accuracy I'm not sure how the top shooters do it, but just relax and have fun. I'm looking forward to your next video.


Thanks a Lot TAG. 
I realy enjoy what you said, give me more haha.. Lol... 
Never thought that I 'm a top Shooter. I just have fun and like to get better. And those challenges are best for that... 
BTW. Do you know, if only a full card hit count, or is it enough when the card move?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting! What's the distance bud?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Nice shooting! What's the distance bud?
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey, in this Video I'm shooting at 7,40 meters. BTW. You are the PFS guy, hanging and shooting around with pfshooter?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

How big marbles are You using ?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

deraNdy76 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! What's the distance bud?
> ...


Welcome bud ... yes that's me man ... but I have recently been shooting everything .. mostly no frame .. I want to give some cards a go ... I have never really tried .. just tossing them in the air and stuff ...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> deraNdy76 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


OH, OK. I have seen some Videos from you. Looks like Dgui has a Padawan lol.
Great Shooting skills.


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> How big marbles are You using ?


These Marbles are 16 mm. There are easyer to hold, when you shooting about an hour the way I shoot, and of course there are bigger


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

My Fingers after an hour, shooting 8 mm steel balls.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

deraNdy76 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > deraNdy76 said:
> ...


Haha ... thanks buddy .. I appreciate that ... love that shooting style ... great fun also!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Great shooting wow


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting! I have to try that.


----------

